# PE/FE EXAMINEES FOR APRIL 2008 ARE YOU READY?



## Vinsanity (Apr 7, 2008)

ARE YOU READY TO NAIL IT ON FRIDAY AND SATURDAY? OR WILL BE TAKING THE EXAMS HALF PREPARED BUT STILL HAVE THE GUTS! GOOD LUCK GUYS...AND DO YOUR BEST!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 7, 2008)

You know, I feel underprepared, but I have gone over every subject that I had problems with on the practice exams. My confidence has taken pretty wild swings over the past few months, and it seems to be pretty low going into the exam. The weird thing about it is that I'm not terribly nervous. I'm just going about my daily business, and trying to ignore the looming brick wall at the end of the week.


----------



## lemntwist (Apr 9, 2008)

I feel pretty nrevous, I could probably keep preparing for another month to 'feel ready'. Or maybe I wouldn't even feel ready then. I think I am putting a lot of pressure on myself to pass all three (I'm in CA) the first time. I can't take it in October so I keep thinking, if I don't pass now I won't be a PE until July/August 2009, at the earliest.

Last night I was wishing it was thursday night already so I could get up and jsut get it over with though!


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm supposed to be asleep right now so going to bed early tomorrow isn't shocking. It isn't working. My new strategy is stay up and makemyself so tired tomorrow that I just pass out.

This blows.


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Apr 10, 2008)

The Clock ticks for Thee....!!!!


----------



## Melanie11 (Apr 10, 2008)

wilheldp said:


> You know, I feel underprepared, but I have gone over every subject that I had problems with on the practice exams. My confidence has taken pretty wild swings over the past few months, and it seems to be pretty low going into the exam. The weird thing about it is that I'm not terribly nervous. I'm just going about my daily business, and trying to ignore the looming brick wall at the end of the week.


I have to agree with you that I also did not feel prepared but I guess I was glad that it was going to be over because I think I would have never felt prepared. At this point I would just look forward to the fact that no matter what you will atleast get a few months of freedom from studying while you wait for the results!


----------

